# 45 degree angled shots.



## Thru_These_Eyes (Nov 11, 2008)

Can anybody show me an example shot that they have, where the light is used at a 45 degree angle? Thank you!!


----------



## tirediron (Nov 11, 2008)

Do you mean a studio light for a portrait, or sunlight out of doors, or ???


----------



## kundalini (Nov 11, 2008)

45° from which axis?  Left, right, up, down, coming or going?


----------



## Thru_These_Eyes (Nov 12, 2008)

Its a project from school and its from the lighting section of my unit....We have not yet got into studio lighting, so I am assuming I would be outside and I also assume there is no specific left, right, up or down I should be using. I guess I am just wondering if there is a noticeable difference  in photographs taken outside when the angles of sunlight changes.....I took some shots when it seemed like the sun was at 45 degrees and then again when it went down a lot more and the only thing that seemed to change was the background....im lost on this project and its the only one i have left in this unit before i can move on and ive been stuck for a few weeks...which is why i come here in hopes for some inspiration.


----------



## JodieO (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm guessing that they probably don't mean 45 degrees from "top to bottom" but more a 45 degree angle to a subject from the side.  For instance, plant your subject so that the light is at a 45 degree angle to the right - 45 degrees should give you nice light that shadows a little across the face, but also isn't flat.


----------



## kundalini (Nov 13, 2008)

Is this what you are after?







Been kinda grey today and rainy - no sun, so I used a flash indoors at ~45° camera right and slightly higher than head height.


*Hmmm........ ponders to self at self*


----------



## DRoberts (Nov 13, 2008)

Here ia a diagram of a 1 light set up at 45 degrees/right. Usually when describing this setup you will also add the height of the camera.
The harshness of the light determines the amount of shadow that will be cast. The harsher the light the darker the shadow. Shadows will fall to the right of the subjects nose as well as the right cheek. This setup is often suplemented by a soft light from front to just left.
Besides effect, this setup is sometimes used on "overweight" subjects to give a slimming effect to the face.


----------



## chrisburke (Nov 14, 2008)

heres a really neat site where you can move the light around and see what its going to do... they do it in "time count" but 45 degrees would be either 7:00 or 5:00 depending on whether you wanted left or right.. 

http://www.lowel.com/edu/foundations_of_lighting.html


----------



## William Petruzzo (Nov 14, 2008)

chrisburke said:


> heres a really neat site where you can move the light around and see what its going to do... they do it in "time count" but 45 degrees would be either 7:00 or 5:00 depending on whether you wanted left or right..
> 
> http://www.lowel.com/edu/foundations_of_lighting.html



That site is really cool. I wish I had that when I was getting started.


----------



## chrisburke (Nov 14, 2008)

bpetruzzo said:


> That site is really cool. I wish I had that when I was getting started.



no kidding eh


----------



## Village Idiot (Nov 14, 2008)

This uses two lights that are a little more than 45 degrees from the camera. It's probably more like 60.  It was just a little test I was doing. The flashes are on the left and right of the camera and they were spaced accordingly so they could light the model and not produce and glare on the windows from the reflection of the lights.


----------



## Thru_These_Eyes (Nov 17, 2008)

Thank you guys for all the help and examples! I'll post up some of the pics I get after I am done and see what you guys think! Thanks Again! =)


----------



## photo_lover_73401 (Nov 17, 2008)

Thru these eyes,
I'm new to this as well, so I cant really help you out as far as your question is conserned but, I went to that website Chrisburke told you to go look at..I love that sight..Thanks Chrisburke..Hope to see some of your photos on here Thru these eyes..


----------

